# Diamond wedding ring



## arch0101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello Guys,
Diamond wedding rings are forever very fashionable - they are gorgeous and model.Selecting the true diamond ring for your wedding is an extremely significant matter because this is something you do only once in your lifetime.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, maybe in India. Since half of all marriages fail, and 2/3 of marriages with children, there's a big chance you'll get to pick rings more than once over here   
Diamonds are nice (though I would much rather spend that money on soap making supplies  8) ) but it's the man I have to live with...

I'm a very simple and quiet person; showy jewelry doesn't fit my personality. I've got one tiny modest ring with the smallest stone ever. It's the only thing I wear... 
All the other stuff my husband has gave me is somewhere in a cupboard waiting for the moment I'll remember to bring it to the pawn shop  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2010)

Diamonds are not how I choose to celebrate my love...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_diamond

http://www.amnestyusa.org/amnestynow/diamonds.html

_"Illicit blood diamonds make fabulous profits for terrorists and corporarations alike. The trade illustrates with the hard clarity of the gem itself that no matter where human rights violations occur, the world ignores them at its peril...

A fortune in raw diamonds that have made their way from the deadly jungles of Sierra Leone onto the rings and necklaces of happy lovers the world over. ..

The international diamond industry's trading centers in Europe funded this horror by buying up to $125 million worth of diamonds a year from the RUF, according to U.N. estimates...

As recently as mid-2001, a mere three months before the World Trade Center and Pentagon attacks, Al Qaeda had laundered millions of dollars by buying untraceable diamonds from the rebels. ..

THE SHAME OF IT ALL 

Throughout the 1990s, children armed themselves with diamond-purchased AK-47s and, under the nose of the United Nations, helped the rebels sell the gems to terrorists. People had their hands chopped off by RUF units and were sent wandering hopelessly to spread the message of terror. West African “peacekeepers” were so inept in their defense of Sierra Leone's civilian population that charges of human rights violations are leveled at them as frequently as they are at the RUF. Nigerian soldiers serving a regional West African peacekeeping force killed civilians suspected of aiding RUF, tortured children suspected of being RUF, and slaughtered hospital patients in their efforts to rid Freetown of rebels. It is no stretch to say that Sierra Leone disintegrated during the 1990s into a murderous sinkhole of death and torture, all of it fueled by the sale of diamonds to respectable merchants throughout the world. 

The shame of it all is that it took a catastrophic attack on American soil for anyone to notice. Developed nations bought Sierra Leone's blood-soaked diamonds without question throughout the 1990s, apparently untroubled that the sales affected millions of Africans in a mostly forgotten and impoverished jungle. 

Only after the effects of the RUF's diamond war were slammed home—like a blade through the bones of a forearm—did anyone sit up and take notice. 

If nothing else, the story of Sierra Leone's diamond war has proved unequivocally that the world ignores Africa and its problems at its peril. Events far from home often have very tangible impacts, and Sierra Leone has shown the world that there is no longer any such thing as an “isolated, regional conflict.” Perhaps there never was." _


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Diamonds are not how I choose to celebrate my love...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_diamond
> 
> ...



yo did you see that movie blood diamonds.. siiiiiiiickness


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2010)

No, I know what goes on but could not bring myself to watch it.


----------



## donniej (Apr 10, 2010)

Gold, platinum, paladium and stainless steel are all also forever, and you don't have to worry about the diamond falling out of the setting


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Gold, platinum, paladium and stainless steel are all also forever, and you don't have to worry about the diamond falling out of the setting



@ Tab...yeah it was nuts to say the least...


@ DonnieJ... so are tattooed wedding bands!! 

(been a possibility for me despite all the advice not to... Ive yet to pop the question... but I feel the time a'looming on the horizon  )


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's your finger Ian!


----------



## donniej (Apr 10, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> @ DonnieJ... so are tattooed wedding bands!!



Not even close... with few exceptions, you don't see many hundred year old fingers.  Besides, your kids can't pawn your tatoo's after your gone  :shock:   :?


----------



## agriffin (Apr 10, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha...


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2010)

Technically, it only needs to last untill death do us part...


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL this is true!! 

I think im going to get both... this way I can take one off but not the other lol


----------



## carebear (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, you people are weird.

engagement rings are a very important part of the divorce settlement.  how else are you going to pay the lawyer?


----------



## Zenobiah (Apr 11, 2010)

I got to pick my engagement ring over the internet (we met online) and we are still married 9 years later.  The ring, however, does not fit anymore.


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2010)

lol do i hear a resize!~??!?!?


----------



## carebear (Apr 11, 2010)

I got mine from my ex about 6 years after we got married - and about 8 weeks before I started divorce proceedings.  And actually since his MOM sent it to me (long story) it did not have to be returned or split even.  And it covered about half my lawyers' fees.

Yes, I probably should have turned it down at the time, but I didn't (another long story)


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 11, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you never read Roald Dahl's short stories?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 11, 2010)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I got to pick my engagement ring over the internet (we met online) and we are still married 9 years later.  The ring, however, does not fit anymore.



Wow, I met my husband online too & we just had out 9 year on April 1st. My ribns don't fit anymmore either. They are in my computer drawer...


----------

